# For the attention of Chillinator



## moviey123 (Mar 11, 2011)

Right here I go! I have a 6ft tank with 2 cat fish 12 zebras and about 12 tetras loads of plants,tomorrow I am off to buy more fish I fancy some angel fish but have never been very successful with them as they seem to fight always thought they were peaceful,used to buy about 8 at a time and they fought to the death,what would be a good mix of fish as at the moment tank looks very empty how many could I have in a tank that size also fish that will add a bit of colour


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

Well, the good news is that you have plenty to choose from with a 6ft tank, as it's quite understocked! 

The main problem with Angelfish is that they tend to form pairs and single out and bully the weaker specimens in the group. I'd try around around four Angelfish this time, and provide plenty of cover to separate any territories.

Depending on what species of Catfish you currently have, you may wish to consider buying more as many are quite gregarious and tend to pine away when kept in insufficient numbers. Corydoras, for example, ideally need to be kept in groups of at least four, whereas a tank of your size could easily support around a dozen or so.

Expanding the group of tetras also might be something you want to consider. You could have around a further 12-15 tetras to create a bigger and more natural looking shoal.

To further occupy the middle layers and provide some colour, Rainbowfish are certainly worth considering. Although they do take a while to show their true colours, good water conditions and a varied diet will bring the best out of them.


----------

